# Varnyard 2011 Reds



## entropy (Feb 22, 2012)

Did anyone ever end up receiving these? If you are in the same boat as me, i.e., paid a down payment and then never heard receiving a tegu or communication stating why you did not receive a Tegu, please contact me.


----------



## spark678 (Feb 22, 2012)

i last heard they are hatching late...


----------



## james.w (Feb 22, 2012)

spark678 said:


> i last heard they are hatching late...



Are you serious??


entropy said:


> Did anyone ever end up receiving these? If you are in the same boat as me, i.e., paid a down payment and then never heard receiving a tegu or communication stating why you did not receive a Tegu, please contact me.



Have you spoke to Bobby at all or contacted your credit card company about a refund?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 22, 2012)

spark678 said:


> i last heard they are hatching late...



Late? As in 7 or so months late? Please. Y'all got jipped. Sorry Entropy, I'd be pissed if I were in your place.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 22, 2012)

Or there was some other factor.......Bobby has a good rep, I wouldn't be so quick to cast aspersions.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 22, 2012)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Or there was some other factor.......Bobby has a good rep, I wouldn't be so quick to cast aspersions.



He has a good stock, a decent rep, but when it came to dealing with the '11 reds, he did a terrible job. After months of not hearing from him I think the least he could have done would be to let everyone know what went down and return the deposits. I'm not the first to say what I said and I'm gonna stick with it. I've owned varnyard gu's in the past with no complaints.


----------



## james.w (Feb 22, 2012)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Or there was some other factor.......Bobby has a good rep, I wouldn't be so quick to cast aspersions.



This past season he ruined his reputation. Not delivering on red tegus and not returning deposits. Shipping out at least one b&w in place on an extreme. 

He most definitely did rip people off, lots of them.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 22, 2012)

You're entitled to your opinion....

I just believe there are two sides to each story and without both sides present I wouldn't judge. 

Question does come to mind, have you checked both your spam folders? Or messages through paypal?


james.w said:


> Draco D Tegu said:
> 
> 
> > Or there was some other factor.......Bobby has a good rep, I wouldn't be so quick to cast aspersions.
> ...



Hmmm well I only I think two that didn't get thier animals but there are a LOT of threads and I didn't go through each one. A shipping mistake I can understand though. Not returning deposits....I haven't heard that one...only in this particular case.


----------



## james.w (Feb 22, 2012)

I have talked to Bobby, so I have both sides of the story. Mine isn't an opinion.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I really wasn't refering to your post, but rather the one above yours. 

If you've spoken with him then have you suggested he return to his forum to address these concerns? I mean ....... his rep can't be THAT ruined if this is still his forum and we're all here. Just curious?


Draco D Tegu said:


> Well I really wasn't refering to your post, but rather the one above yours. But that poses a question in my mind.........
> 
> If you've spoken with him then have you suggested he return to his forum to address these concerns? I mean ....... his rep can't be THAT ruined if this is still his forum and we're all here. Just curious?


----------



## james.w (Feb 22, 2012)

This isn't his forum. Josh owns the forum, Bobby is simply an inactive moderator. 

I have suggested he come here to explain at least to those he owes an explanation to.


----------



## frost (Feb 22, 2012)

its been this long and you havent got your tegu yet? i would be spitting fire along time ago. if i didnt get my money returned to me i would find ways to get it back....


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 22, 2012)

Fair enough. 

Apologies on the "Bobby Forum" thing...I thought this was Bobby's forum (or at least before all the upgrades / changes). The old forum sure gave that impression.

I'm not being argumentative, I just view this as a "fan when winning, hate`m when they lose" sort of deal, especially since *I* as the reader don't know the whole deal. I guess since I'm not informed, I'll just have to say I still have no complaints with my gus and interaction with bobby. 

Regardless, good luck in recouping money if you have a complaint.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 22, 2012)

There aren't two sides to every story when one side refuses to tell it. If it wasn't true I'm quite sure he'd come and explain it. Good luck getting your money back!


----------



## Ujarak (Feb 22, 2012)

Regardless of what the issue is, all it comes down to is a serious lack of communication. If it had been communicated that something happened with the stock I'm sure people would have understood and there wouldn't be some controversy about the whole thing. Hopefully everthing gets figured out.


----------



## james.w (Feb 22, 2012)

The lack of communication is only part of it. How would you feel if you put a deposit on something and never received it or a refund? In my opinion that is theft.


----------



## Ujarak (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't disagree with you. I Was purely speaking about his reputation. I don't have any experience with him except that i have put a deposit on one of his 2012 reds but i would hope that he at least tries to make amends with people and give some sort of explanation regardless of what it is. it doesn't change the fact that he still owes you either your money or a tegu but at least he is broaching the subject instead of ignoring the problem.


----------



## james.w (Feb 22, 2012)

Hopefully he doesn't do the same thing with the 2012s


----------



## Ujarak (Feb 22, 2012)

We shall see i guess


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Feb 22, 2012)

So is this guy a for real or what cause I put in a deposit on a black and white. And I don't want no problems... Or does thus only concerns the reds


----------



## james.w (Feb 22, 2012)

There were problems with the black & whites this past season as well, but I am pretty sure he refunded the deposits on them.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Feb 23, 2012)

So is this guy a for real or what cause I put in a deposit on a black and white. And I don't want no pro


----------



## entropy (Feb 23, 2012)

I can completely understand where everyone is coming from. Before all of this happened, I only had respect for Bobby and his business. Things fell apart about a month after I paid the deposit. I tried contacting him on 4 different occasions and posted those emails on another thread here to show that I was nothing but respectful, not aggressive or pushy, simply asking for an update on the reds. I also called several times and left two phone messages asking for an update. If Bobby would have simply said "I'm really having problems this year with the reds," I would have been 100% satisfied with that interaction. But silence was all I received. People on this forum defended him saying he is a busy man... and I'm sure he is (he wasn't too busy to interact with me in taking my deposit, though) but I wasn't the only person having this issue. I suggested if he's too busy to respond to all of us, why not simply post an update on his website for all of us to read? That still would have put me at ease. 

I will let you know if and when I receive a refund. I can understand why people will still continue to do business with bobby, and I'm not trying to dissuade that... however, people do deserve to see the good and bad reviews of a business before they decide to give them their money. That's part of building a reputation. I'll NEVER get into this mess again.James.W: 

I'm glad at least someone has spoken to Bobby. But as was said, there aren't two sides of a story when the other people refuses to share his. That's all I ever asked for.

Also, in case Bobby has been reading any of these, the funny thing is if he was having that bad of a year and would have just been open with me or other customers about his misfortune, I probably just would have told him to keep the deposit and not to worry about it. But he didn't, and I'm mad enough to go to Florida small claims court. 

I've already tried filing a case with paypal, but because it was after 60 days of the transaction, the above is all I could do. I asked others who did not receive a refund to contact me so that I could file them all together, if it was desired by the other parties.


----------



## got10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone actually had contact with Bobby?
I called him a few times in the past for advice and about an animal that i was purchasing from someone and was confirming if it was from his stock as stated. And he was extremely informative and helpful with advice. So i really cant understand why there has been no contact with people that gave deposits on existing or in the egg animals unless he became the victim of the economy and had to pay some bills hedged the deposits for that purpose.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 23, 2012)

I really hope he straighten this fiasco he created out, I understand people being angry when they sent their money and got squat in return, I'm sure he knows he didn't handle the situation as he should have, its almost a year later, I think an explanation is far past over due


----------



## Dana C (Feb 23, 2012)

I called him late last summer at least twice. Me voice message said that I wanted to put down a deposit. He never returned the call. I was a would be customer and he was a seller. 
Had I put down a deposit, which I never will now, I wouldn't just forget about it if he is having a hard time. This is business. I would want what I paid for. If I could take it to small claims, I would.

If he had problems with Red or whatever, what were they? What happened and why have people on this forum not seen a post from him with an explanation? I don't care how much you love the Tegu anyone bought from him, his silence is inexcusable and reflects poorly on him as reputable dealer and a person to be trusted or believed.

Yes he knows a lot about Tegus. Much of the articles he posted contain information gleaned from PDF's done by different biologists. He is not a legend except in his own mind perhaps, he is a businessman selling a product and bares the same responsibilities that any business person does.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 23, 2012)

_Wow here we go again, we're missing a couple but I'm sure they'll chime in eventually, haven't missed a thread with his name in it yet.

Entropy I don't expect you to do anything less than what you should and I would have filed in small claims a long time ago. He's had more than enough time to get back to you and any one else he hasn't responded to. I have some suggestions and will pm you later._

On another note there's still more than one side to any story whether the other party choses to respond or not. Since he hasn't responded any one can get on here and say who they spoke to, what he said, didn't say or what ever. Just because he's not likely to respond but that doesn't make it true. Some are just eager to take advantage of the situation. 

Who know's what will happen with his clutches this year. With that said before I'm late for class,.. people need to do their research before sending money to anybody, good rep or not things change all the time.


----------



## james.w (Feb 23, 2012)

If you are referring to me saying I spoke to him, I have emails from him that I posted here. Josh felt it was unnecessary to post them and deleted the thread.


----------



## got10 (Feb 23, 2012)

If anyone were to put a deposit on ANYTHING from him at all after seeing what happened last year, they would be taking a HUGE leap of faith. There were rumours in another forum that he didn't get his shipment of animals in from somebody. but , since he is the breeder I don't put any credence into that one ,to he has set up in another location. IDK what is the truth in the matter but I am heading towards the area to visit a ex military buddy of mine and will try to contact him to see what he has available to pick up .


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 23, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _
> Entropy I don't expect you to do anything less than what you should and I would have filed in small claims a long time ago. He's had more than enough time to get back to you and any one else he hasn't responded to. I have some suggestions and will pm you later._



I try to stay out of this but I agree 100%. I thought about getting an AA before I bought Gimli, after seeing this mess I don't think I will ever do business with him. I'm glad 2 of mine were local.


----------



## entropy (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok guys, I guess threatening to go to small claims finally got through. He sent me a paypal reimbursement 29 minutes ago.

I appreciate everyone understanding the situation despite your loyalties to Bobby and your desire for the situation to be resolved.


----------



## larissalurid (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, now I'm scared. I put down a deposit for a b&w from him for the 2012s this year. I really hope I get mine...


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 23, 2012)

Good for you entropy!


----------



## Dana C (Feb 23, 2012)

Entropy, what an interesting handle. How did you come by it?
I had to look it up,
the degradation of the matter and energy in the universe to an ultimate state of inert uniformity
b : a process of degradation or running down or a trend to disorder


----------



## entropy (Feb 23, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Entropy, what an interesting handle. How did you come by it?
> I had to look it up,
> the degradation of the matter and energy in the universe to an ultimate state of inert uniformity
> b : a process of degradation or running down or a trend to disorder



"entropyofmind" has always been my handle. I came up with it during a Physics lecture and it just stuck  I shortened it for this forum, but I've used it for so long its like a second name to me now. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 23, 2012)

You know, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Bobby again. I like his tegus. But I wouldn't put a deposit on any animal that hasn't hatched/arrived yet. That is just my policy, regardless of the seller. It's sort of a counting chickens before they hatch. I'm not saying that buyers that put down a deposit are right or wrong, everyone just has to make a decision for themselves and then work with that decision. A caveat emptor if you will. If you put down a deposit on a 2012 tegu, you just have to wait and see what happens. Obviously you want the tegu. I would be patient and wait for them to hatch. Bobby might come through this year, but we won't know until they hatch.

Entropy, I am glad you got your deposit back.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 23, 2012)

If I had to guess, I'd say anybody still holding a 2011 deposit will be first in line for a 2012 animal unless they manage to get ahold of Bobby for a refund. Since basically a year of tegu production got skipped I think future deposits are just going to have a longer wait if he manages to turn things around. I'm not condoning any actions over the last year taken by Bobby, he certainly could have handled things better, but those already with deposits that still want one of the best tegus around shouldn't give up quite yet in my opinion, I know I wouldn't. On a not entirely unrelated issue, I've been scoping out some recurve bows that have a minimal waiting period of 12 months.. Keep hope alive people, and be excellent to each other.


----------



## Lynda (Feb 23, 2012)

james.w said:


> There were problems with the black & whites this past season as well, but I am pretty sure he refunded the deposits on them.


He called me as soon as he knew of the problem with the black and whites last season, offered me a refund or to buy an AA. Got my AA right on time. He was so good about communication then, so sorry to hear he has jeopardized his great rep!


----------



## james.w (Feb 23, 2012)

Lynda said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > There were problems with the black & whites this past season as well, but I am pretty sure he refunded the deposits on them.
> ...



This is what I thought happened with the black & whites. He handled that situation very well. Not sure why the reds situation wasn't handled the same way.


----------



## roastedspleen (Feb 23, 2012)

i don't think he ever refunded me. also i have had to say this several times here because apparently everyone forgets that i said that his 2011 tegus never hatched because they died due to chlorine in the water for the vermiculture


----------



## spark678 (Feb 23, 2012)

Im happy with my 2011 extreme from Bobby he was really nice on the phone but lacked communication and i had to wait forever. Honestly I know its not that much money but I would go visit Bobby and not leave empty handed. Best of luck.


----------



## entropy (Feb 23, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> You know, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Bobby again. I like his tegus. But I wouldn't put a deposit on any animal that hasn't hatched/arrived yet.



I think this is one of the lessons I learned Laura...I will never put a deposit down on anything that isn't already here again.


----------



## frost (Feb 23, 2012)

hmm it seems that the main issue was with the reds? from what i heard he did something for the b/w buyers. he called me and said that i could have an extreme(which is blizzard now) or an AA. i figured he did it for everyone. i did talk to bobby a lot so that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 24, 2012)

entropy said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Bobby again. I like his tegus. But I wouldn't put a deposit on any animal that hasn't hatched/arrived yet.
> ...



I was hoping my post didn't offend you...I really didn't mean for it to be offensive. It's such a hard call when you want something and you don't want it to sell out. I've had good interactions with Bobby, but I don't have a ball in this game, so to speak. I haven't talked to him in a while, I hope everything is OK with him. Honestly, I just hope this works out well for everyone involved.


----------



## got10 (Feb 24, 2012)

entropy said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Bobby again. I like his tegus. But I wouldn't put a deposit on any animal that hasn't hatched/arrived yet.
> ...



You hit that right on the head


----------

